#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Про соль

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Статья называется "УБЕРЕМ НАРКОТИК С КУХНИ!":
http://inauka.ru/health/article90747?subhtml

----------


## Aion

http://www.szr-salt.ru/index.php?type=page&id=143

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.03.2009), Чиффа (20.03.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Тоже про соль  :Smilie: 




> Соль: белое золото или белая смерть?
> 
> 
> Соль - самая древняя приправа к еде известная человеку, без нее не обходится приготовление практически ни одного блюда. Но соль не только улучшает вкусовые качества еды, она просто жизненно необходима нам. Без соли невозможно существование ни одной живой клетки, в то же время смертельная доза для человека составляет всего 30 грамм. Соли ставят в вину гипертонию и рак желудка, с другой стороны, соль используют для лечения нарушения обмена веществ, при заболеваниях сердца, почек, мочевого пузыря... Как может одно и тоже вещество быть таким противоречивым? Разгадка кроется в количестве и качестве употребляемой соли.
> 
> С незапамятных времен соль играла важную роль в жизни и культуре человека. Соль присутствует во многих сказках и легендах, соль была эквивалентом денег, из-за нее начинались даже войны. Традиция угощать гостей хлебом и солью сохранилась во многих странах. До появления холодильников соль была основным консервирующим средством. Соль не только придает еде характерный соленый вкус, но и способствует проявлению и усилению вкуса самого продукта. Например, дыня будет слаще, если ее слегка посолить, а от щепотки соли у кофе пропадет неприятная горечь. Соль делает еду не соленой, а вкусной, в русском языке по этому поводу есть даже поговорка: без соли не сладко, без хлеба не сытно. Как это ни парадоксально звучит, но слова соленый и сладкий в нашем языке произошли от одного корня.
> 
> Хлористый натрий, более знакомый нам под названием соль, является незаменимым веществом для правильного функционирования человеческого организма. 2/3 из необходимого количества соли содержится во внеклеточных жидкостях и 1/3 в костях. Соль не производится нашим организмом и поступает только извне. Соленый вкус активирует слюновыделение, что особенно важно для переваривания пищи. Помимо слюны натрий и хлор присутствуют также в поджелудочном соке и желчи и участвуют в пищеварении на разных уровнях: натрий способствует усвоению углеводов, а хлор, в форме соляной кислоты, ускоряет переваривание белков. Кроме того, хлористый натрий поддерживает энергетический обмен внутри клеток и между ними. Соль регулирует циркуляцию жидкостей в организме, ответственна за разжижение крови и лимфы, а также выведения углекислого газа. В нашем теле содержится около 150-300 граммов соли, некоторое количество которой ежедневно выводится из организма вместе с процессами выделения. Для восполнения соляного баланса потерю соли нужно восполнять, дневная норма колеблется между 4-10 граммами в зависимости от индивидуальных особенностей. Например, при повышенном потоотделении (при занятиях спортом, в жару и пр.) количество потребления соли нужно увеличивать, также как и при некоторых заболеваниях (диарея, жар и др.).
> 
> ...

----------

Bagira (25.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.03.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

http://www.windmillorganics.com/pic.php?id=362

----------

Bagira (25.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.03.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> http://www.windmillorganics.com/pic.php?id=362


Где такую можно достать?

----------


## Марица

Маленькая поправка: а)соли, отложенные в суставах, -не натрий хлор  :Smilie: ;
б) ссылку быстро привести не могу, но много лет среди ученых есть мнение, что на гипертонус сосудов влияют как раз атомы хлора. которому отвели банальную участь строительного материала для аш хлор желудочного сока...
в) современная наука опровергает собственные догмы каждые 10-15 лет (вспомним историю с холестерином)...
Статья о "наркотическом" влиянии соли весьма поверхностная, базируется на домыслах.
Ешьте с внимательностью, сопряженной с повседневной практикой, и будете в идеальном содружестве со своим организмом!

----------

Bagira (25.05.2009), DraviG (11.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.05.2009), Ho Shim (28.05.2009), Naldjorpa (25.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.03.2009), Буль (25.05.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (25.05.2009), Михаил Макушев (27.05.2009), Этэйла (20.03.2009), Юань Дин (22.03.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

> Где такую можно достать?


Если живете в Москве в магазине Перекресток продается и эта соль и черная там тоже есть.
Соль «Гималайская» столовая, розовая, с ложкой из самшита, 250 г (Le Temps Des Mets, Франция), 246,20 руб. Соль «Гималайская» столовая, розовая...

----------

Leonurus (22.04.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.03.2009)

----------


## Эрия

А как вы относитесь к черной соли? Она по цвету - голубая.

----------


## Yeshe

надо же как ребята прикалываются (и зарабатывают кстати)! Добавь красителя в копеечный продукт и продавай по сотне - это называется суперприбыль. Ну конечно не забыть сделать сайт с рекламой типа: "черная соль усиливает перистальтику и иногда используется как слабительное".  В переводе на нормальный язык это будет: там столько грязи, что начинается обычное пищевое отравление - вот вам и слабительный эффект. 

Да, но конечно еще не забыть наклейку сделать: "сделано во франции" или "сделано в тибете", "гималаях"...  :Smilie:

----------

Tiop (25.05.2009), Yuki (27.05.2009), Буль (25.05.2009), Вова Л. (27.05.2009), Илия (27.05.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (25.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (27.05.2009)

----------


## Aion

> А как вы относитесь к черной соли? Она по цвету - голубая.


Позитивно.

----------


## Норбу

Я без соли не могу, в отличии от сахара. Оба белые и оба вредные если перебарщивать.

----------


## Makc

> Несмотря на важную функцию хлористого натрия для нашего организма есть у него и недостатки... Органические соли, содержащиеся в овощах и фруктах, усваиваются нашим организмом полностью и выводятся без остатка, в то время как излишки неорганических солей (морской, каменной) из организма полностью не выводятся и откладываются в соединительных тканях.


Не знаю у кого как, а я склонен соглашаться с мнением нашего учтелся по химии, который как-то нам объяснил, что это это все туфта в виду того, что NaCl - растворимое основание, которое свободно выводится из организма.
А вот *не* выводятся из организма соли щавелевой кислоты. Те самые, которые оседают в суставах. Нет нужды говорить, что наибольшее количество этой кислоты находится непосредственно в щавеле.




> В одном килограмме сырых овощей содержится дневная норма *органического натрия*


Интересно, а с каких пор натрий стал органическим? Тем более, что это элемент.

----------


## Homa Brut

Тут ведь вроде как буддисты все. Должны придерживаться срединности во всем :Big Grin:  Попросту говоря: все хорошо в меру  :Wink:

----------


## Komuso

Я соли не добавляю в пищу лет 27-28... Элементов и так хватает в продуктах, а соль заметно портит вкус, ИМХО, конечно

----------


## Komuso

> Интересно, а с каких пор натрий стал органическим? Тем более, что это элемент.


"Органическим нартием", я полагаю, называют не сам элемент, а органические соединения, содержащие натрий. Есть теории, утверждающие, что соединение NaCl не даёт организму усвоить натрий, что организму нужен натрий только в органических соединениях.

----------


## Вова Л.

Часто в магазинах видел соль с уменьшенным содержанием натрия - там в основном хлорид калия и немного хлорида натрия. Вроде, при риске гипертонии лучше чем чистый NaCl.

----------


## Yeshe

вот цитата, утащенная с одного форума, где возник вопрос о безнатриевой соли, если интересно  :Smilie: 



> А это химический заменитель соли, для тех, кому от давления прописали диету без соли, а хочется. Люди решают принимать это вещество вовнутрь, в надежде, что оно менее вредное, чем обычная соль. ИМХО этот заменитель такое же вредное дерьмо, как и химические заменители сахара для худеюих или диабетиков. К сведению: безвредного для почек и печени заменителя сахара еще не изобрели, и это уже не ИМХО, а врачи пишут. Что же до этой "соли без натрия", ее применяют всего лет 10. Пока мало для достоверной статистики.
> 
> По моему, если кому нельзя соль или сахар, то и нефиг жрать заменители.
> Я в свое время похудел на 22 кг, без всяких заменителей сахара! 
> Нужно ИМХО быть совсем тупым жвачным животным, чтобы не заметить, насколько они невкусные, от них металлический привкус долго во рту. И пользы никакой, один обман.
> Но реклама зомбирует и люди их жрут!
> Уверен - то же самое и с заменителями соли.
> 
> PS Сейчас прочитал - они туда хлорид калия добавляют! 
> ...

----------

Tiop (27.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> вот цитата, утащенная с одного форума, где возник вопрос о безнатриевой соли, если интересно


Ну так миллионы людей пишут в и-нете свое "авторитетное" мнение о правильном питании.

----------


## Aion

О символизме соли: http://www.simbolarium.ru/simbolariu...-s/sl/solj.htm

----------

Чиффа (27.05.2009)

----------


## Майя П

Соленый вкус. Этот вкус образуется соединением первоэлементов Вода и Огонь. Когда пробуют соленое набегают слюни, в полости рта, на языке жжет и саднит. Он подавляет Ветер и Слизь, поддерживает и взращивает Желчь. Примером веществ с соленым вкусом являются каменная соль, нашатырь, селитра, поташ, морская соль, солончаковая соль и т.п.

• Сладкий, кислый, соленый и жгучий вкусы подавляют Ветер;
	• Сладкий, соленый, терпкий вкусы подавляют Желчь;
	• Кислый, соленый, жгучий вкусы подавляют Слизь;
	• Кислый, соленый и жгучий вкусы поддерживают Желчь;
	• Сладкий, горький и терпкий вкусы поддерживают Слизь. 

избыток соли старит раньше времени. Соль очищает и согревает.

----------

